

Thousands of rogue restaurant websites diverting customers to OrderAhead - drc1912
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/exclusive-thousands-of-rogue-restaurant-websites-diverting-customers-to-orderahead-deliveries/

======
Elepsis
OrderAhead is a YC company (Winter 2011):
[http://blog.ycombinator.com/orderahead-
yc-w11-nabs-23m-seed-...](http://blog.ycombinator.com/orderahead-
yc-w11-nabs-23m-seed-for-the-faste)

And yes, I can only imagine they're going to get sued very, very hard.

------
PebblesHD
There's a similar group in Sydney, Australia doing a very similar thing,
creating duplicate restaurant websites and taking a fee in-between.

~~~
gniv
What's it called?

------
waterlesscloud
They're just disruptively growth hacking inefficiencies in the restaurant
space by website seo arbitrage.

------
seattleconifer
Sleazy. This has lawsuit written all over it

